# Hmmm Seeigel



## brando (20. April 2007)

hab ich jedenfalls gelesen, dass es lecker sein soll. Besser als Austern und Kaviar stand da--und süßlich und so weiter.Wo anders hab ich gelesen, dass irgendeine Farbe schmecken soll und alle anderen dagegen gar nicht--nur konnte ich mich nicht mehr erinnern welche das war--ich glaub rot soll gut sein. 
Naja ich wußte also auf jedenfall, dass ich nicht davon sterben werde--also war diesesmal die Zeit zum Probieren gekommen--vor allem auch daher, da wir aufgrund des Osterunwetters in Norwegen kaum raus konnten und nicht so viel Fisch in der Küche hatten.
EIn roter Seeigel war also schnell gefunden






Verspeisen kann man die 5 Rogensäcke---und roh sollen sie am besten sein..na hoffentlich reichen da 5 Happen für 4 Esser.





Resultat: Einer hat sich gedrückt...Eine hat ca ein Stück in größe einer Erbse gegessen..Eine hat den Rest vom angefangenen Sack gegessen...für mich sind also ganze 4 Rogensäcke übriggeblieben und die musste ich Großmaul jetzt natürlich auch essen--wie würde ich sonst auch da stehen? 
Der Geschmack war ziemlich meerig würde ich sagen--aber auch irgendwie alt---die Konsistens dagegen sehr gut---überhaupt nicht glibberig. Besser als Austern und Kaviar war es definitiv nicht--aber vielleicht war der Seeigel auch einfach zu gross und alt und die Jahreszeit spielt beim Verspeisen von Fischrogen ja auch eine grosse Rolle--ich werde daher also nochmal nachforschen--oder hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Geschmck von Seeigelrogen zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten|supergri |supergri |supergri ???

Wenn ihr mehr über unsere verzweifelten Versuche den Fischmangel in der Küche durch andere kulinarische Köstlichkeiten aus dem Meer auszugleichen sehen wollt dann schaut die Tage wieder rein...Teil 2 folgt bald und glaubt mir...es wird nicht gruseliger:m


----------



## brando (21. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

SUPER#d  ich habs wiedergefunden und dort steht, dass die grünen gut sein sollen und die roten bitter mit einem Geschmack "für den niemand bezahlen will"--habe mich alo genau falsch erinnert#q .
naja in Norwegen wird gerade eifrig in die Aufzucht investiert, da die grünen sehr begehrt in Japan sind--die sind wohl im Geschmack und Konsistenz dem überfischten japanischen Seeigel sehr ähnlich und der Rogen erziehlt hinter russsichem Kaviar den höchsten Kilopreis für seafood---
jetzt wisst ihr was ihr zu tun habt wenn ihr wegen Sturm im Hafen bleiben müsst|supergri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

allso auf Mallorca, Esse ich auch immer wieder den Schwarzen & muß sagen er ist Süss wie Honig...|rolleyes 

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Pirat (21. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

*Seeigel? Ist mal ne Alternative wenn man  in Norge sonst nichts fängt. Das man die Dinger essen kann, hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt. Aber man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus. Allen ein schönes Wochenende! Der Pirat!:vik: #h *


----------



## Albino (21. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

Hallo

Ich hab schon mal Seeigel in Frankreich gegessen,und zwar die schwarzen.Allzuviel drinn is net aber schmecken tun sie.


Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## brando (21. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

hmm...gibt es eigentlich auch schwarze in Norwegen? hab gelesen es soll 4 Arten geben---ich habe bisher nur rote und grüne gesehen.
@albino: schöne Grüße nach Stade von einem ex-Buxtehuder#h


----------



## Albino (21. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

Hallo
Beste Grüße zurück.Ich hab in Norge bis jetzt auch noch keine schwarzen gesehn,weis alerdings auch net ob es da welch gibt.

Mfg Albino


----------



## Pirat (22. April 2007)

*AW: Hmmm Seeigel*

*Seeigel hab ich in Norge schon gesehen. Waren auch schwarze dabei. Bin aber noch nie auf die Idee gekommen die Dinger zu essen. Ich hab auch noch von keinem gehört der Seeigel gegessen hat. Vieleicht koste ich mal einen, wenn ich ihn erwische. Allzeit gute Fänge am Haken!!! Der Pirat!!!:vik: |wavey: *
*Noch 46 Tage bis Trandal / Norwegen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

